# Trigger Control



## Lisa (Apr 10, 2006)

> Trigger Control
> Everything else can be correct, but a bad trigger pull can ruin the shot.
> 
> Exercising proper trigger control starts with correct trigger adjustment. The triggers on all my rifles have their overtravel stops removed entirely. I want free movement in the trigger after I break a shot because that allows me to be aggressive with my trigger pull. If the finger comes to a stop at or shortly after the point in trigger travel that the shot broke, that stop can move the rifle when the bullet is still inside the barrel.



FULL ARTICLE

Seems like some good sound advice.  Hopefully I can implement some of this information and correct my trigger pull problems.  Thoughts?


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 10, 2006)

Great article.  I wholeheartedly agree with him on trigger stops in rifles.  Really liked the sympathetic thumb movement parts.  That was a big problem for me in the past.  Had to figure out how to deal with it on my own, never came across any writings on it.  Akin to that, I'm a big fan of "pressing" the trigger as opposed to squeezing it.  Kind of a semantic difference, but those can make a big difference in your mind and thus your performance.

Also, the article really makes me want to check out that Anshutz trigger.

Jeff


----------



## KenpoTex (Apr 10, 2006)

Interesting article.  It's been several years since I've done any rifle shooting on a regular basis, but proper trigger control is essential for any shooting.


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 10, 2006)

That's why instructors always tell students to squeeze the trigger


----------



## arnisandyz (Apr 11, 2006)

The part about using the tip of his finger...thats great if you have an adjustable trigger, if you don't, be careful of pushing the gun with your trigger finger. None of my guns have adjustable triggers, I try to find the spot on my finger that will allow me to pull the trigger straight back perpendicular to the frame with no push or pull side to side movement. Its different on every gun and I took me a while to find the sweetspot on each of my guns. On some its closer to the finger tip and and others its closer to that first joint. I can't do this, but alot of action shooters slap the trigger on close range targets, going against all convention, yet they are very fast and accurate with it.

What kind of velocity are these airguns putting out? Sounds like it would be a good training tool for working trigger control since minute actions probably have a bigger effect on the pellets trajectory then say a centerfire rifle.


----------



## Lisa (Apr 11, 2006)

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> The part about using the tip of his finger...thats great if you have an adjustable trigger, if you don't, be careful of pushing the gun with your trigger finger. None of my guns have adjustable triggers, I try to find the spot on my finger that will allow me to pull the trigger straight back perpendicular to the frame with no push or pull side to side movement. Its different on every gun and I took me a while to find the sweetspot on each of my guns. On some its closer to the finger tip and and others its closer to that first joint. I can't do this, but alot of action shooters slap the trigger on close range targets, going against all convention, yet they are very fast and accurate with it.
> 
> What kind of velocity are these airguns putting out? Sounds like it would be a good training tool for working trigger control since minute actions probably have a bigger effect on the pellets trajectory then say a centerfire rifle.



My gun came only pushing 490 ft/second but I bumped it up to 630.


----------



## arnisandyz (Apr 11, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> My gun came only pushing 490 ft/second but I bumped it up to 630.



Yeah, sounds like trigger control and follow through is they key to air rifle shooting as the pellet is in the barrel longer which gives you more time to mess up a shot. Haven't shot mine in a while, maybe I'll take it out tonight and have some backyard fun.


----------



## Lisa (Apr 11, 2006)

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> Yeah, sounds like trigger control and follow through is they key to air rifle shooting as the pellet is in the barrel longer which gives you more time to mess up a shot. Haven't shot mine in a while, maybe I'll take it out tonight and have some backyard fun.



What kind of air rifle do you have?

Is the trigger control the hardest thing to master?


----------



## arnisandyz (Apr 11, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> What kind of air rifle do you have?
> 
> Is the trigger control the hardest thing to master?




Hey Lisa, Nothing NEAR as nice as your air rifle! Its an old Daisy (the one you pump up like 10 times). Get a workout before you shoot it! But its still  fun.

I don't know if its the "Hardest" thing to master. It depends on what your shooting and the type of shooting your doing. For me, my challange was (still is) seeing quickly and knowing when to break the trigger during target transitions. Theres an old saying, "shoot as fast as you can see" right now my vision is behind the rest of my skills. The skills kind of need to develop together.

I need to get back to the roots of shooting accurately. Most of my practice involves speed and movement which are getting better and I am shooting accurately reasonably fast...but my long range accuracy with a handgun is not where I would like it to be. I used to be more accurate before all this speed stuff entered my head. My scores aren't bad, but I get there with speed (shoot a faster time and take a few more "C" hit points) vs shooting slower and getting all "A"s. I get better scores shooting faster but I realize to get to the next level I need to shoot at the pace I'm shooting at 9or even a bit faster AND improve my accuracy.


----------



## Lisa (Apr 21, 2006)

So last night in practice I shot a 350/400 which, if I can pull off in the competition on Saturday, would be a 45 point personal best increase.  I have been consistantly shooting between 345 and 350 since the last competition.  Lets hope I can do it Saturday as well.

A tip I got from my coach, which has helped me is to grip only using my forearm muscles, not my biceps and to try to consciously keep them relaxed.  I have been trying this for the past couple of weeks and it seems to be working as I have less and less "snow birds" and my groups have definitely tightened up considerably.  This, along with being very conscious of my trigger pull and follow through has really helped immensley.  Thanks everyone for their help. 

Wish me luck for Saturday.  I am pretty excited, but trying to keep a level head, cause shooting competition is way different then shooting in the relaxed atmosphere of our training.


----------



## Henderson (Apr 21, 2006)

Good luck, Lisa!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 21, 2006)

Sounds like good stuff.  Hope you kick butt on Saturday.  I bet you do great!!

Jeff


----------



## arnisandyz (Apr 21, 2006)

Thats great! You already know you can technically/physically do it since you've been doing it consitantly in practice, just treat match day like another practice session and you'll do fine. Leave your mind open and don't let it get in the way of your improved shooting.


----------



## Lisa (Apr 22, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your well wishes.  Match went well 324/400 and 487/600 which is a 10 point increase over my personal best (400) and quite a bit over my PB of 600, so I am happy.  Didn't shoot as well as I have in the past couple of weeks but I am not upset in the least.  All in all a great day of shooting.


----------



## KenpoTex (Apr 22, 2006)

Congrats!  It's always nice to see improvement.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 22, 2006)

:shock: Congrats!!  Did you switch to a single stage trigger or did you stay with the double?

Great Job!!

Jeff:armed:


----------



## Lisa (Apr 23, 2006)

JeffJ said:
			
		

> :shock: Congrats!!  Did you switch to a single stage trigger or did you stay with the double?
> 
> Great Job!!
> 
> Jeff:armed:



Stayed with the two stage trigger but started using it diferently.  Brought up the slack before completely finishing getting myself ready for the shot.  Then I settled my aim and fired.  I found it helped with my trigger control a lot, no really bad snow birds in this competition.

Thanks for the congrats!   I am going to shoot my first .22 match this morning.  Can't wait.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 23, 2006)

Hope you kick some bullseye butt!!!

Jeff


----------

